# Anybody else on the Hual Triton



## darchen (Aug 13, 2002)

My Xmas gift will be on it leaving Zeebrugge on the 14th and arriving in NY on the 28th! anyone else on the same boat?


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

*Mine's on Hual Triton Too*

My car is on the Hual Triton. I've been biting my nails about its safe arrival since before the Tricolor sunk. Since that tragic event, I've been real worried. I've never ordered a car before -- always bought one off the lot so this is a new experience. Just a few more days now until it reaches NY, and I hope it's no more than another week before it reaches me! Of course, I do want to take delivery just after the January 1 to miss the luxury tax...


----------



## darchen (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Mine's on Hual Triton Too*



LadyT said:


> *My car is on the Hual Triton. I've been biting my nails about its safe arrival since before the Tricolor sunk. Since that tragic event, I've been real worried. I've never ordered a car before -- always bought one off the lot so this is a new experience. Just a few more days now until it reaches NY, and I hope it's no more than another week before it reaches me! Of course, I do want to take delivery just after the January 1 to miss the luxury tax...  *


The Triton is scheduled to arrive in NY (actually, Elizabeth, NJ I think) on the 26th. Hope we get our cars by Jan 4. Keeping my fingers crossed!

What dealership did you get your car from? Did the luxury tax rules change for 2003?


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

The Order Tracking System at the BMW site finally changed the status of my car today to "En Route". (After nearly a week and a half of the car being on the ship.) It also listed a delivery date of December 31!! --- Even though I'm still going to wait until Jan. 2 (if they're closed on January 1) to take delivery. 

The luxury tax disappears starting January 1, 2003 -- so even if it's not much, that's less money going out of your pocket for a car. 

I ordered my car from Passport in Maryland. The Sales Manager was very nice and helpful. A real down to earth guy -- even after I told him his Z4 was ugly.


----------



## darchen (Aug 13, 2002)

LadyT, you car may arrive before mine because mine is ED and they already have my money  What color and options did you get? I got mine thru Tischer BMW in Silver Spring. Mine is a steel grey sand interior 330xi with SP, PP, CWP, NAV, PDC and rear air bags.

Does anyone know what is the typical wait at the VPC for ED cars before they ship it to your dealer?


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

Dang, that steel gray is going to be nice! I've seen a few cars in that color since I ordered mine and it looks good. But I love the look of the 3 series any way. I love that little slope on the trunk of the cars. A friend of ours bought one for his wife for their anniversary. They also have a 2001 Corvette and he says he prefers to drive his wife's car because of the fun factor and the way it handles.

I chose the 540iA because I've always had a V-8 engine and so I couldn't imagine a car without it (even though after test driving a 530 I discovered they've got some serious pickup), and because as a youngster, my dream car was the 540. I figured I could get that off my list of things to accomplish and move on...

Any way, mine is Oxford Metallic Green II, sand interior, upgraded sound system, lumbar seats, fold down rear seats, and CWP. I thought about the Sports Package but talked myself out of it after talking it over with the BMW sales manager. He assured me that the car's suspension was better than most just as it is. He said I didn't really need the SP unless I planned on flying around taking corners at high speeds, etc.

Later, I learned more about the SP and began wonder if I should have gotten it anyway. But unfortunately I didn't find out more about it until I found the roadfly.org BMW forum. By then, the car was already built. But I figured, what the heck, I promised myself I'd slow down any way and try not to drive this car as hard and as fast as my husband accuses me of driving every other car I've ever owned. (Yes, I like to drive fast and no we don't have kids so I don't have to worry about them.)

If I decide I've got to have the SP, I figure, I'll either put on the shocks (and some other part [springs?]) that other BMW owners suggest to get the same feel as the sports package suspension, or buy another one (and get rid of this one) once the new 540 model has worked out all of its glitches. From what I've seen so far, I think I'm going to like the new model. But right now, I'm just happy to be getting the car.

I don't know much about ED (aside from that fact that people really enjoy the trip) but I have learned from reading various posts that ED users tend to get their cars a little later than people who haven't yet paid for their cars. That's very unfortunate and quite frankly, I don't think its fair. It should be first come-first served (eg., deliver them in the order they arrive). But I understand the dealer wanting to make sure that they make a sale before the new customer goes somewhere else.

I know I saw an ED section to this forum. I'll bet someone there has discussed the delivery issue so you might get a good estimate. I'd also try roadfly.org's BMW message forum. I know I've seen ED threads there.

Any way, I hope we both get ours soon. Take care... :thumbup:


----------



## darchen (Aug 13, 2002)

That should be a sweet car! Don't forget to post pics of the car when you get it. here are some pics of my car:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=16726

I just checked the 2wglobal tracking site. The Triton left Halifax, Nova Scotia today and is on its way to NY!


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

Thanks for the good news!!! Just a couple more days now and it'll be off the ship for good. I just want it safely off the ship and in Maryland! 

I'll be sure to post some pics -- after I've finished staring at it for awhile.


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

Oh, and meant to say, yes, the steel gray looks good!!! Those are also some very nice rims. Makes the car stand out even more. But like I said, I love the look of the 3-series too and your car looks good. I just hope the green looks as good in person. I only saw it on an X5. Passport didn't have a lot of colors when I was there and the other dealers didn't have too many different colors either when I was looking. But I'm sure I'll love it regardless. 

And talk about driving time, looks like you got a nice vacation mixed in their too. That had to have been great -- seeing the sights in a new car. Take care...


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

*Hual Triton!*

Yes, my car is on the boat, arriving 26th in NY/NJ, and dealer said that boats are backed up now for unloading, could be a wait. Hope they are caught up by tomorrow


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

*Hual Triton has arrived in NY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The ship has arrived in port


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

Yay!!! Our cars made it safely to the US. Now if they can only get them to us like... real quick.  

Who'd you buy yours from?


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

Wow, based on the ship's schedule (at 8:31 pm) the ship has already left NJ which means, our cars are already unloaded. That's a day early. The ship wasn't scheduled to sail from NJ until tomorrow. This is getting better...:thumbup:


----------



## kneebiters (Sep 8, 2002)

LadyT said:


> *...He said I didn't really need the SP unless I planned on flying around taking corners at high speeds, etc. *


 Precisely what I plan to be doing in my 530i (pickup in Munich on 5/14), which is why I ordered the SP. Jealous of your 540 however.


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

*Ship arrival*



LadyT said:


> *Wow, based on the ship's schedule (at 8:31 pm) the ship has already left NJ which means, our cars are already unloaded. That's a day early. The ship wasn't scheduled to sail from NJ until tomorrow. This is getting better...:thumbup: *


I bought mine in Northern VA. I think both the arrival and departure were quoted together and may not actually mean the boat left yet, although that is what I hope it means! Keep in touch,
J:thumbup:


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

kneebiters said:


> * Precisely what I plan to be doing in my 530i (pickup in Munich on 5/14), which is why I ordered the SP. Jealous of your 540 however. *


Guess that makes us even, the SP is going to be sweet!  I keep telling myself, go slow...go slow... We'll see how long that lasts!


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

*Ladyt, car arrived yeT?*

I am in VA, and you in Md, just wondering if your car arrived at the dealership yet, there is a delay for mine at the vPC, not sure if holiday delay or ?


----------



## OMcCabe (Oct 6, 2002)

I'm in CT and also have (had?) a car on the triton. I have yet to get an update though =(


----------



## darchen (Aug 13, 2002)

I just called BMW NA (1-800-831-1117 ext. 3) to check the status of my car and the lady said my car is still in the port in NJ and scheduled to ship to my dealer tomorrow! Hopefully I can get it this Saturday!! Don't want to get my hopes up too much though and be disappointed when saturday comes..


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

*No word on car yet...*

I called BMW's 800 number this am. They say the same thing they said last week, the car is at the VPC in NJ. The guy said the VPC is right at the port so it's no problem to get the car to the VPC. He said there was a slight backup because of all the dealers trying to make year-end sales, so a lot of cars came in. As a result, VPC processing can take 3-5 days. However, he guesstimates that I should have my car by the beginning of next week or at the lastest, by the middle of next week. He said shipping to Maryland should take about 1 day.

I called the dealer and he had no word. When I told him the Owners Circle site was predicting an estimated delivery of tomorrow (12/31), he said he'd check and call me back. That was 30 minutes ago. I'll give him a little longer (today) before I look for an update.

This waiting is no fun!!!


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

darchen said:


> *I just called BMW NA (1-800-831-1117 ext. 3) to check the status of my car and the lady said my car is still in the port in NJ and scheduled to ship to my dealer tomorrow! Hopefully I can get it this Saturday!! Don't want to get my hopes up too much though and be disappointed when saturday comes.. *


Did you have to specifically ask about when your car gets to the dealer? The guy I spoke with this a.m. didn't give specifics. He guesstimated my delivery based upon how long it usually takes.


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: No word on car yet...*



LadyT said:


> *I called BMW's 800 number this am. They say the same thing they said last week, the car is at the VPC in NJ. The guy said the VPC is right at the port so it's no problem to get the car to the VPC. He said there was a slight backup because of all the dealers trying to make year-end sales, so a lot of cars came in. As a result, VPC processing can take 3-5 days. However, he guesstimates that I should have my car by the beginning of next week or at the lastest, by the middle of next week. He said shipping to Maryland should take about 1 day.
> 
> This waiting is no fun!!! *


LadyT I received the same response as you this AM, but then called again and after more discussion was told that my car had reached port, but had not been checked into VPC for inspection yet! It reached port 12/26 probably like your car! So there may be a holiday backup getting to and through the VPC( they actually said VPC may be understaffed due to the holidays!).
The other person who said delivery is scheduled for tomorrow may not realize that my car was scheduled for delivery two days ago (not accurate at all)! This wait is getting to me! Let me know if you hear differently


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: No word on car yet...*



jacko said:


> *LadyT I received the same response as you this AM, but then called again and after more discussion was told that my car had reached port, but had not been checked into VPC for inspection yet! It reached port 12/26 probably like your car! So there may be a holiday backup getting to and through the VPC( they actually said VPC may be understaffed due to the holidays!).
> The other person who said delivery is scheduled for tomorrow may not realize that my car was scheduled for delivery two days ago (not accurate at all)! This wait is getting to me! Let me know if you hear differently *


I'll post as soon as I hear from the dealer. Why does the ticking of the clock sound so long and slooow now? :bawling:


----------



## AlisaKay (May 12, 2002)

*My car's been at port since Dec 18!!*

Evidently there is a BIG backup at the port in NJ. My car arrived at port on the Aida on *Dec 18* , and I just called BMW NA this a.m. and they said it is still waiting to be trucked to the VPC in South Carolina  I dropped it off in Amsterdam on Nov 28, so this wait is killing me!

I didn't realize there was a VPC in SC -- my dealer said that the SC VPC is the one for our region. Not sure what areas are included in this region, though.


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: My car's been at port since Dec 18!!*



AlisaKay said:


> *Evidently there is a BIG backup at the port in NJ. My car arrived at port on the Aida on Dec 18 , and I just called BMW NA this a.m. and they said it is still waiting to be trucked to the VPC in South Carolina  I dropped it off in Amsterdam on Nov 28, so this wait is killing me!
> 
> I didn't realize there was a VPC in SC -- my dealer said that the SC VPC is the one for our region. Not sure what areas are included in this region, though. *


Well that's not good news! I hope they start moving them quickly -- but with another holiday coming up (New Year's), I don't know if that'll happen. Geesh...


----------



## darchen (Aug 13, 2002)

LadyT said:


> *Did you have to specifically ask about when your car gets to the dealer? The guy I spoke with this a.m. didn't give specifics. He guesstimated my delivery based upon how long it usually takes. *


No, when I asked for my car's status, she said its still in port and is scheduled to be shipped to my dealer tomorrow based on space availability with the shipper. No mention of VPC. I'll call them again tomorrow.


----------



## Skybum (Sep 6, 2002)

Alisa I just called earlier and they said my car was at the VPC and was awaiting transport to the dealer.

I've already made one car payment. It better arrive before I make the 2nd.


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: No word on car yet...*



jacko said:


> *LadyT I received the same response as you this AM, but then called again and after more discussion was told that my car had reached port, but had not been checked into VPC for inspection yet! It reached port 12/26 probably like your car! So there may be a holiday backup getting to and through the VPC( they actually said VPC may be understaffed due to the holidays!).
> The other person who said delivery is scheduled for tomorrow may not realize that my car was scheduled for delivery two days ago (not accurate at all)! This wait is getting to me! Let me know if you hear differently *


...still haven't heard from the dealer (maybe I'll go to the flame board area and release that bit of stress), but I called the 800 number again and asked if they could give more specifics on the status of my car since I'd heard there were backlogs at the VPC. She said my car is on a carrier already (that was scheduled to leave the VPC today). Therefore, the car could get to the dealer not later than tomorrow or Wednesday at the very latest. Because of the holiday, she said I'll likely not get the call from the dealer to pick it up until Thursday. But she thinks Thursday is the latest I should have to wait -- which to me means Friday or later. But that's better than what I got earlier this a.m.

Hopefully your car (and others expecting theirs on this board who are in our area) will also be on that truck.


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

*Thanks!*

Ladyt, I am getting the runaround. I just have to be patient and forget about the wait now, because my car has still not made it to (hard to believe) or past the VPC. Maybe your car has priority, since it is a 5-Series? Who knows, good luck getting the vehicle though, I will let you know if anymore updates happen tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Thanks!*



jacko said:


> *Ladyt, I am getting the runaround. I just have to be patient and forget about the wait now, because my car has still not made it to (hard to believe) or past the VPC. Maybe your car has priority, since it is a 5-Series? Who knows, good luck getting the vehicle though, I will let you know if anymore updates happen tonight or tomorrow. *


On another board, I have heard about people getting the runaround from BMW only to find out that the car was on its way and BMW just didn't have the latest info. so they said anything to keep the caller at bay. Hopefully that's the case with you. But like you, I'm trying to dampen my enthusiasm just in case it isn't delivered until next week. Take care,


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Thanks!*



jacko said:


> *Ladyt, I am getting the runaround. I just have to be patient and forget about the wait now, because my car has still not made it to (hard to believe) or past the VPC. Maybe your car has priority, since it is a 5-Series? Who knows, good luck getting the vehicle though, I will let you know if anymore updates happen tonight or tomorrow. *


Well, I got confirmation this morning that mine is on the truck and could arrive today since it didn't yesterday. It still hasn't yet though. Dealer is closing early today and is closed on Wednesday, so at this point I'd say today is out. However, he said if I don't get the car today, I will definitely get it on Thursday. Thursday is fine with me since the luxury tax will no longer exist. While it's not much, I'd hate to pay it today when it will no longer exist tomorrow. Either way, I can't wait for this to be over.

Have you heard anything good yet? I'm hoping so.


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

My car is still waiting to "enter" VPC (sitting at the port), I do not understand how it could be there at port for 6 days, and not into the VPC! They make the excuse of the holiday and VPC understaffed. I just hope nothing is wrong with the car and they are covering up by saying it is still at port, instead of at VPC in repairs! I hope the former is correct and your car was just processed as one of the first off the hual triton! This is especially hard to understand when we all know that "ordered" customer cars always get priority off the vessel and processing! Well, I hope yours comes in tommorow, that would be wonderful, let me know
Happy New Year!


----------



## darchen (Aug 13, 2002)

jacko said:


> *My car is still waiting to "enter" VPC (sitting at the port *


That's exactly what they told me when I called again yesterday. When I pressed further, the guy said it was scheduled to ship on the 31st but now it is scheduled to ship to the dealer on the 3rd. He couldn't explain the delay. I'll call again on Friday to see if there's any progress.

LadyT, looks like you'll get your car before any of us.


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

darchen said:


> *That's exactly what they told me when I called again yesterday. When I pressed further, the guy said it was scheduled to ship on the 31st but now it is scheduled to ship to the dealer on the 3rd. He couldn't explain the delay. I'll call again on Friday to see if there's any progress.
> 
> LadyT, looks like you'll get your car before any of us. *


Well after reading the last two posts, I think I'd better go back to being skeptical. Seeing is believing. I hope this will be over with tomorrow, but I'm not going to bank on it now. Reason: I can't understand how the reps at the 800 number cannot provide you two with clear information. Makes me wonder if they REALLY know what they're talking about with mine. Oh well, I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

LadyT, I bet you since you are buying a 5-series, 540!, you will have priority over us 3-series buyers. It kind of makes business sense even though it means we have to wait. That is my best guess in my opinion! Good luck getting it tomorrow, it will probably work out. I think they are accurate once they get the vehicle to vpc. It is hard not to be skeptical though.


----------



## Skybum (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok these guys are full of crap, I called Monday to check on the status and they said it was waiting for transport to the dealer. I called today and they said it was still sitting at the NJ port waiting for transport to the VPC. My delivery date was 12/28. Looks like I'll be making my 2nd payment without my car


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

LadyT said:


> *Well after reading the last two posts, I think I'd better go back to being skeptical. Seeing is believing. I hope this will be over with tomorrow, but I'm not going to bank on it now. Reason: I can't understand how the reps at the 800 number cannot provide you two with clear information. Makes me wonder if they REALLY know what they're talking about with mine. Oh well, I'll find out tomorrow. *


LADYT, you get your car yet, or an update. My ETD is five days from now if things go ok! I think the waiting just got a whole lot worse, this will be nice when the car is n the garage!


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

jacko said:


> *LADYT, you get your car yet, or an update. My ETD is five days from now if things go ok! I think the waiting just got a whole lot worse, this will be nice when the car is n the garage! *


Finally...I'm scheduled to pick up today at 5pm. We're getting ready to head out in 15 minutes or so. I just printed the "day of pickup checklist" that I found on a message board, and I'm grabbing some of the items they say you should take with you to test the car (e.g., CD and/or tapes to test the sound system, etc.). It took forever but the day finally got here.

I don't have a digital camera so I won't post pics immediately, but I will soon. Hopefully you're wait won't go beyond 5 days. The tension is too much...


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!
Let me know how the rocket 540i handles and runs!


Stil waiting for mine!


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

jacko said:


> *CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!
> Let me know how the rocket 540i handles and runs!
> 
> Stil waiting for mine! *


It's HERE!!! Let's talk about looking good! The Oxford Green is really nice. I'm very pleased with the car (obviously) but I wasn't happy that it's raining -- which meant I couldn't tap the gas the way I wanted to. However, you can just feel the engine's power. It jumped whenever I hit the gas. I did between 60 and 70 going home but the car felt as if it were urging me to go for it. But I can wait. I had to drag myself out of the garage and right now, I'm fighting the urge to take just one more peek.

They give you so much material on the cars (several manuals, videotape with instructions, DVD with instructions, CD (for the sound system), etc.) that you feel overwhelmed. I just wanted to get the test drive over with and get out of there.

I hope you guys get yours REAL soon. It is a nice feeling to have the wait over with. Dang that was a long time!!! The good thing is, you'll feel it was worth it when you see your car. ...and hopefully you'll have perfect weather when you take delivery.

See ya...


----------



## darchen (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Car lost at port???*



jacko said:


> *I hate to be too impatient or hasty, but I am seriously considering cancelling my order and going to pick-up another car at a different dealer if my car does not leave port in the next 24 hours, I think I have been too patient waiting 12-plus days for a car in storage in NJ! This is what BMW means by first priority?
> Temperature-rising :thumbdwn:
> PS. Could not imagine what second priority means! *


Try calling BMW and your dealer and threaten to cancel and see what happens.


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Car lost at port???*



jacko said:


> *I hate to be too impatient or hasty, but I am seriously considering cancelling my order and going to pick-up another car at a different dealer if my car does not leave port in the next 24 hours, I think I have been too patient waiting 12-plus days for a car in storage in NJ! This is what BMW means by first priority?
> Temperature-rising :thumbdwn:
> PS. Could not imagine what second priority means! *


You know what, that's what I did before I got my car. I was getting a little ticked off about the lack of information I was getting -- at first. In addition, my Z28 was acting up and where I live you've got to have a car to get around because there is no public transportation. Those two factors led me to check the website of another BMW dealer to see what they had on the lot. I figured if I didn't hear any good news by the end of that day, I was going to start calling around to see if I could make a quick deal. Fortunately, I got the call to pick up my car just moments before I decided to call the new dealer to see if they could meet the price I was willing to pay. But I've learned from this experience, I don't have as much patience as I thought I did.


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Car lost at port???*



LadyT said:


> *You know what, that's what I did before I got my car. I was getting a little ticked off about the lack of information I was getting -- at first. In addition, my Z28 was acting up and where I live you've got to have a car to get around because there is no public transportation. Those two factors led me to check the website of another BMW dealer to see what they had on the lot. I figured if I didn't hear any good news by the end of that day, I was going to start calling around to see if I could make a quick deal. Fortunately, I got the call to pick up my car just moments before I decided to call the new dealer to see if they could meet the price I was willing to pay. But I've learned from this experience, I don't have as much patience as I thought I did. *


LadyT, did you let the dealer know of your intentions?


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Car lost at port???*



jacko said:


> *LadyT, did you let the dealer know of your intentions? *


No. I was going to let them know if I actually decided to go through with a deal with another dealer. But I was going to see what was out there first, so I could back up the trash I planned to talk to the dealer.


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Car lost at port???*



jacko said:


> *LadyT, did you let the dealer know of your intentions? *


One other thing, when I was waiting for word from the dealer about my car, I didn't think the sales rep was being very helpful. He didn't know my car had arrived in the states until I told him it had arrived, and he had no clue about when it would ship to Maryland. When I asked about delivery dates, he was citing estimates based upon previous experience. He also didn't return calls as quickly as I felt he should have (considering my already agitated state from having to wait so long). So what I did do was call the sales manager (directly) and asked him for the status on my car. When he asked who my sales rep was, I let him know that I didn't feel the sales rep was being very responsive, yada yada yada. So the sales manager got involved (saying he'd call BMW) to help determine the status of my car. That was on December 30th. My car was shipped after that call. The BMW 800 reps had told me my car had shipped on December 30th. But I found out when I called back the next morning that the car hadn't actually shipped until December 31st -- which is after the sales manager made the call. That call may have helped but I don't know for sure. I'm sure it didn't hurt anything.


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Car lost at port???*

Thanks, I am going to call tomorrow and if my car has not moved, let them know that I am thinking about canceling the sale! I spent enough that I shouldn't have a problem finding another well equipped car out there. I will let you know what happens! Thanks for the advice, hope it stops snowing so that you could enjoy your car!


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

DARCHEN, any other updates on your vehicle? Unfortunately, I am seriously considering calling other dealerships (since I am going out of town for two weeks and do not want my down-payment tied up anymore). Plus, sick of waiting and dealer knew of my situation (they should have contacted the appropriate people last week!)! Maybe I can get a good deal on a nicer car!


----------



## darchen (Aug 13, 2002)

No, I called today still status quo :thumbdwn: 
I am in even more of a bind since mine is a ED vehicle and I have already made 2 payments. I left a message with my dealer to see if he can put pressure on BMW any way. But since they already have my money, there's not much I can do but plead and wait. Did you call your dealer?


----------



## AlisaKay (May 12, 2002)

darchen said:


> *No, I called today still status quo :thumbdwn:
> I am in even more of a bind since mine is a ED vehicle and I have already made 2 payments. I left a message with my dealer to see if he can put pressure on BMW any way. But since they already have my money, there's not much I can do but plead and wait. Did you call your dealer? *


 I just called and my car is still at VPC in NJ !!! It arrived there on the Aida on DECEMBER 18 !!! Why is it taking so long???? I called my dealer yesterday and asked them to try to hurry this up. Since mine was an ED also, BMW has had my money since October 17.


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

Yeah, they are working on things (locating the car), but like I said they should have did this last week, and I need a car. I hate to give up on a two month order, especially since the car is so close (literally 3 hours away!). I hope some good news comes today, but not not looking good right now! 
PS. Yeah, I would hate to be in your situation right now, ED delivery does have some disadvantages! But at least you have touched, smelled, and drove your car! And the last post is even worse, someone's car has been there since the 18th of December, things are really looking bad.


----------



## coldheat (Aug 5, 2002)

Alisa, from what I've seen on this board and from my own experience, ED cars endup to be delivered last. So much for their priority :dunno:


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

I just wanted to let you all know that I got a story from BMWUSA! I was told that our cars are being delayed because of extra-security precautions being taken at the port since the new year! Interesting, not sure I believe that one, especially since LadyT got her car last week. But admittingly, MB is getting more attractive by the minute!  LadyT, maybe you can record the sound of your engine revving for us all hear, to at least get us excited again.
PS. Do any of you react like me to these things, the more frustrated I get the more I feel that this is not worth it, especially since we are spending a lot for the privledge of being frustrated!

Sorry, I know you ED people are in a worse situation-I feel for you!


----------



## AlisaKay (May 12, 2002)

I did an ED in the spring of 1999 and it only took my car 4 weeks to get to me, from drop off to pick up at the dealer. This time, it's 6 weeks AND COUNTING!

I try to look on the bright side.... at least my car is not sitting at the bottom of the English Channel.


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

*LadyT, maybe you can record the sound of your engine revving for us all hear, to at least get us excited again. *

LOL...The sound would be a car engine revving from the garage ... with the weather being as it has been lately, that's all I can promise. hehehe


----------



## Skybum (Sep 6, 2002)

> I just wanted to let you all know that I got a story from BMWUSA! I was told that our cars are being delayed because of extra-security precautions being taken at the port since the new year! Interesting, not sure I believe that one, especially since LadyT got her car last week. But admittingly, MB is getting more attractive by the minute! LadyT, maybe you can record the sound of your engine revving for us all hear, to at least get us excited again.
> PS. Do any of you react like me to these things, the more frustrated I get the more I feel that this is not worth it, especially since we are spending a lot for the privledge of being frustrated!
> 
> Sorry, I know you ED people are in a worse situation-I feel for you!


I just got the same story too. Total BS. They said at least another week and a half. Car's been in port since Dec 18. Dropped it off Nov 26. ED sucks. I kind of wish my car had sunk on the Tricolor. I could have picked a new one up off the dealer lot quicker than this.


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

Skybum said:


> *I just got the same story too. Total BS. They said at least another week and a half. Car's been in port since Dec 18. Dropped it off Nov 26. ED sucks. I kind of wish my car had sunk on the Tricolor. I could have picked a new one up off the dealer lot quicker than this. *


A week and a half to Houston, or port to vpc!
Please tell me they meant the former (truck delivery time included)!


----------



## Skybum (Sep 6, 2002)

Who knows now. I called BMW to verify and I got a different story. The guy said he didn't have any info if it had even reached the VPC because their database hadn't been updated yet. Everytime I call I get a different story. My dealer says it's supposedly at the VPC awaiting processing.


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

I just called and they said my car was still at port, but the lady was very apologetic and said that hopefully in the next day or two since a lot of cars have started to move this week. What a bunch of b.s., I have already started looking at other options. I hope they get the car by late this week, otherwise, I think I will have bought another car!


----------



## darchen (Aug 13, 2002)

*At the VPC*

Finally some news other than "your car is in port"! I called just now and they said that its at the VPC and a work order has been printed for it. She said she didn't know when it would be shipped but it could be there upto 5 business days. Well, VPC is better than waiting to get into VPC. Anybody else have news about your cars?


----------



## Skybum (Sep 6, 2002)

Mine's been released to the carrier for transport from the NJ VPC to the SC VPC. Not sure why it has to go through 2 VPCs.


----------



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

After waiting for so long for my car to get to the port and then to the VPC , my car has been finally put on the truck today and is on the way to the dealer. Hope to get dilevery of my car tommorow


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

*Re: At the VPC*



darchen said:


> *Finally some news other than "your car is in port"! I called just now and they said that its at the VPC and a work order has been printed for it. She said she didn't know when it would be shipped but it could be there upto 5 business days. Well, VPC is better than waiting to get into VPC. Anybody else have news about your cars? *


I got a response of your car passed through vpc and waiting for carrier, BUT called back this evening and they said the same thing you have written above, work order and all! Maybe our cars will be on the same truck Darchen? Otherwise, the man said that it should only be a couple of days now since work orders are done. Keep everyone informed!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

My 330i is now on the Aida somewhere on the Atlantic. Here's a quick recap for those of you keeping score at home:

12/19 - status 156 - paint shop
12/20 - status 190 - on train from Munich to Bremerhaven
12/23 - status 193 - at port
1/4 - status 195 - on Aida expected to arrive in NJ 1/17

I'm just so happy that every second my car is getting closer to me.










I just picked up my brother's '95 Accord LX to drive for the next two weeks or so while he's away in Japan. It has a killer sound system in it, so I'm even enjoying it a bit.


----------



## Skybum (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's some perspective Phil. My car was on the Aida last month and arrived 12/18. I still haven't received it.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm expecting about a two week wait from the date the ship docks, in other words, I'm hoping to get it by the end of January. Any longer than that and I guess I'll start to get jumpy. 

Until that time, I'm almost enjoying the wait (now that my car is making progress again...I hated the nearly two week wait sitting in Bremerhaven for it to get on a ship - it must have been delayed by both Christmas and New Years).


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

Guys, or gals, how long did it take for cars to get out of vpc after work order printed? Just wondering if anyone knew since many cars here have just been through vpc and waiting to be transported!


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

jacko said:


> *Guys, or gals, how long did it take for cars to get out of vpc after work order printed? Just wondering if anyone knew since many cars here have just been through vpc and waiting to be transported! *


Well, car is finally scheduled for carrier!


----------



## darchen (Aug 13, 2002)

mine's still at the VPC


----------



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

I finally got the dilevery of my car last friday after a long 8 week wait. It got to the port on the 26th dec and then to the VPC on the 2nd Spet and was finally dilevered to me on the 10th of this month. I forgot all the about the wait once i got my car. ITs worth the wait


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

darchen said:


> *mine's still at the VPC  *


Mine took about 5 days to get through VPC (after a two week port delay!), when did yours get there? I know they have been backlogged! Maybe my car is on a carrier waiting for your car to get through (since we live in the same area and the representatives said my car was waiting on others before delivery!
Let me know


----------



## darchen (Aug 13, 2002)

Now they are telling me the work order has been completed and its waiting to be released to the carrier. Is this different than "scheduled for carrier"? My car got to the VPC on the 9th (last thursday).


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

I am not sure, they said mine was released to carrier, but if work order is completed, I would bet yours is going to be delivered soon too. I have a feeling both cars may be on the same carrier!


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

Y'know guys... all I can say is Thank Goodness there's movement!!!!! I was feeling guilty about having received my car (yeah, I know that's crazy but I still was) since some of yours were on the same darned ship and you hadn't yet received yours. Heck, I was getting pissed for you!! Once all of you take delivery of your cars, I promise the guilt will disappear. 

Desiguyincali -- congrats on your delivery. I agree. Taking delivery does make you forget the frustration, and come up with a better plan for the next time. In my case, I'll try my best to find one on the lot in a future purchase, and if I don't, I'll try not to wait until I really, really want the car before I place an order. Then the wait won't be so bad (hopefully).


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

LadyT said:


> *Y'know guys... all I can say is Thank Goodness there's movement!!!!! I was feeling guilty about having received my car (yeah, I know that's crazy but I still was) since some of yours were on the same darned ship and you hadn't yet received yours. Heck, I was getting pissed for you!! Once all of you take delivery of your cars, I promise the guilt will disappear.
> 
> Desiguyincali -- congrats on your delivery. I agree. Taking delivery does make you forget the frustration, and come up with a better plan for the next time. In my case, I'll try my best to find one on the lot in a future purchase, and if I don't, I'll try not to wait until I really, really want the car before I place an order. Then the wait won't be so bad (hopefully). *


I like you LadyT, real class act! Don't feel guilty though, that is how life goes, hopefully you will have better weather soon to help drive the guilt away!


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

jacko said:


> *I like you LadyT, real class act! Don't feel guilty though, that is how life goes, hopefully you will have better weather soon to help drive the guilt away! *


Blushing now... Thanks.


----------



## darchen (Aug 13, 2002)

LadyT said:


> *Y'know guys... all I can say is Thank Goodness there's movement!!!!! I was feeling guilty about having received my car (yeah, I know that's crazy but I still was) since some of yours were on the same darned ship and you hadn't yet received yours. Heck, I was getting pissed for you!! Once all of you take delivery of your cars, I promise the guilt will disappear.
> *


Thanks, LadyT, for the sentiments! but there is really no need for you to feel guilty.

I called them again today and the lady goes "your car is in the VPC and it hasn't been processed yet " and I lost it. I was like "yesterday you told me it is waiting to be released to the carrier. how can you tell me it hasn't been processed yet??" and she said "I apologize if someone told you that but this is what my screen says". :banghead:

Jacko, what story did they give you today?


----------



## Skybum (Sep 6, 2002)

I got the same thing too. Called Friday and they said it was awaiting transport to the dealership. Called Monday morning and they said it was still waiting to be processed at the VPC. Called again in the afternoon and they said it was awaiting transport to the dealer. Called again today and it's still waiting transport to the dealer. Not sure who to believe but 2 people repeating the same thing seems good.

The Owner's Cirlce must think it's been delivered cause I can no longer check the order status.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I just got a call from my dealer telling me the ship is due to be in port in NJ on January 17th (as if I didn't already know  ). He says it generally takes a little over one week to get the car delivered to the customer after the ship docks, so he sees me getting the car about the 27th.

I've heard salesmen don't get their commissions until the cars are delivered, so I expect a bunch of us to get our cars before the 31st if at all possible.


----------



## darchen (Aug 13, 2002)

Skybum said:


> *The Owner's Cirlce must think it's been delivered cause I can no longer check the order status. *


I have not been able to check status on the Owner's Circle since I returned from my ED.


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

darchen said:


> *Thanks, LadyT, for the sentiments! but there is really no need for you to feel guilty.
> 
> I called them again today and the lady goes "your car is in the VPC and it hasn't been processed yet " and I lost it. I was like "yesterday you told me it is waiting to be released to the carrier. how can you tell me it hasn't been processed yet??" and she said "I apologize if someone told you that but this is what my screen says". :banghead:
> 
> Jacko, what story did they give you today? *


Thanks Darchen.

I am really, really surprised that the deliveries aren't being handled better than they are. This isn't good business (having frustrated customers) and I wonder if the senior staff at BMWUSA are aware of this backlog and how its being handled; especially with ships full of cars still coming in. It makes sense for them to move the cars as quickly as they can.

Maybe the holiday schedules got them behind but you would think that they'd be working hard to clear that up. I can't figure it out...:banghead:


----------



## darchen (Aug 13, 2002)

Here's another:


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

Here is mine! (Big pic, couldn't get resolution better is smaller!)


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: A pic of my car...*



darchen said:


> *Nice pic, LadyT!
> 
> My car experienced her first drive in the snow this morning and she handled like a champ! Here is a picture I took today: *


Great looking car. Nice wheels too.

My car experienced her first snow yesterday too -- peeking out from the garage doors.  I hear they handle best when you have dedicated snow tires on them and she's not wearing those so she couldn't come out and play. Is yours the model that was designed to drive well in the snow?


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

jacko said:


> *Here is mine! (Big pic, couldn't get resolution better is smaller!) *


Looking good. I like your wheels too! Looks like the 3 wheels are designed to give a sportier look.


----------



## jacko (Dec 26, 2002)

I saw a 540i on the road today in the same green you have LadyT, sweet color and beautiful car! The lady driving it was a beautiful woman, could this be you? Just kidding, she was from VA and had Gold's Gym on her license plate! You are from MD, right?


----------



## darchen (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: A pic of my car...*



LadyT said:


> *Great looking car. Nice wheels too.
> 
> My car experienced her first snow yesterday too -- peeking out from the garage doors.  I hear they handle best when you have dedicated snow tires on them and she's not wearing those so she couldn't come out and play. Is yours the model that was designed to drive well in the snow? *


Thanks! Yeah, mine is a AWD car. I took her to a deserted snow covered parking lot across from where I work. The traction control light on the dash didn't even come on when I was driving straight on 6 inches of snow (which got me worried that it wasn't working) but when I tried sharp turns, the light would start pulsing and I could feel the car trying to stay under control and I never even skidded once!


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

jacko said:


> *I saw a 540i on the road today in the same green you have LadyT, sweet color and beautiful car! The lady driving it was a beautiful woman, could this be you? Just kidding, she was from VA and had Gold's Gym on her license plate! You are from MD, right? *


Yep, I'm from MD. Hmmm... from the description of that car, sounds like that lady has taste.


----------



## LadyT (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: A pic of my car...*



darchen said:


> *Thanks! Yeah, mine is a AWD car. I took her to a deserted snow covered parking lot across from where I work. The traction control light on the dash didn't even come on when I was driving straight on 6 inches of snow (which got me worried that it wasn't working) but when I tried sharp turns, the light would start pulsing and I could feel the car trying to stay under control and I never even skidded once! *


Niice!


----------

